# Dive report 6-18-12



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

A few of us got out yesterday for what we expected to be the best day of the week. The forecast had been 3-5 and was all of a sudden lowered to 2-3 so we took a chance and headed out for a day of mixed fishing and diving.

The crew was a mixed up bunch of local liars and some liars from Ok and Ks. Fisher types and diver types.

We found plenty of live bait to be had in the bay and loaded up in no time. At the pass we found the 2-3 footers to be more like the predetermined 4-6, and that lasted all day, unrelenting beatings in the 26 foot cat. And even though the cat will eat those choppy confused seas up it was not a comfortable day to be on the water.

The first spot that we fished was in 85 feet, just H&L we landed 3 snapper in the 10lb class but as the sizes of fish went down we decided to move along and look elsewhere for a better size bag.

With 5 of us on board we had hoped to take our 10 snappahs above the 10 lb threshhold but after getting beat all day some of the rules relaxed to 8lb class. We wound up keeping 8 total reds on H&L waiting to dive to polish off the limit.

His name who shan't be spoken and I made 2 dives at the last two spots to round out our final limit of snappahs and see what else was on the bottom. Once over the side in some pretty rough seas I realized that off of the boat was the calmest place to be. Heading down the rope I finally started feeling normal and happy to have come out. Right out of the box I see that we have visibility in excess of 50 feet. The wind driven current was brutal but had no effect on the hunting. Once I set eyes on the reef the first thing I see is lotsa those dang red vermin. I take two, one at 10lb one at 12lb. What's his name pops a magrove an a couple trigger with his pole spear. I win up popping a trigger fish or two myself and on the stringer and up the line. 

The last dive was just a mile or so away. After leaving the boat it didn't take long to see bottom and all the fish leading the way back to the reef. Once there right away I see a big trigger and Bill see's 2 big breeder snappahs. I pop that big slab of fried goodness (wound up being 7.9lbs) and Bill waits patiently as those 2 big breeders stay out of pole spear range. I assume a non suspecting position on bottom awaiting the 2 big red ones but they never come close enough. A couple more trigger go on the stringer and I search for some slippers but none were home. Viz here, was easily 60 -70 feet on bottom in 100 feet. 

With our limit of snapper met some triggers to round out the bag and a nice Mango we decide to quit punishing ourselves and head for the hill. 

Waiting on some better weather. You all stay sane, stick together.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Suh-wheet!!!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That is one chunk of a trigger, very nice!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish, Dave!


----------



## Online CurrentSea (Jan 31, 2012)

Love me some trigger fish, thanks for the report!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report Dave! nice feesh...


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Call me stupid, but I thought state closed trigger along with federal? That's what the tackle shop told me. 

Nice haul regardless! Props for roughing those seas. We hit it last Wednesday 1-2 quickly rose to 4-6.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

OK, so I just called another shop and they say trigger is open in state. These regs suck.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice haul, ND. Well done


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> OK, so I just called another shop and they say trigger is open in state. These regs suck.


http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/amberjack-triggerfish/

*Triggerfish:*
The recreational harvest of gray triggerfish in Gulf of Mexico federal waters will close June 11. This date was set by NOAA Fisheries Service, who determined the the 2012 recreational quota for triggerfish would be caught by then. The federal season will reopen Jan. 1, 2013. *The recreational harvest of gray triggerfish in state waters remains open.* Vessels that have a valid federal for-hire license for Gulf of Mexico reef fish must adhere to this federal closure even when fishing in state waters.


----------

